# Grig!



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG in that tree picture he looks like a miniature panther. He's a very pretty black cat.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

KPoos said:


> OMG in that tree picture he looks like a miniature panther. He's a very pretty black cat.


LOL we call him a panther! He really is a very large black cat! He is my craigslist cat I adopted last year.I have a small farm here,lol.


----------

